# smallest pc for gentoo ?

## zebrapad

Hi,

Just wondering... which is the smallest PC (could be something like a PDA) that meets the following criteria:

[*]Runs Gentoo

[*]Runs KDE

[*]Has GPRS or can be extended with it

[*]Has a keyboard, no matter how tiny

?   :Wink: 

----------

## NathanZachary

I'm not certain how it would look, or if it has been done, but I would imagine the HTC Advantage X series mobile offices could run Gentoo.

----------

